
What Makes Consciousness Confusing? - lowdanie
https://www.daniellowengrub.com/blog/2020/02/08/consciousness-explained
======
daly
I point you to my recent post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22463867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22463867)

